# Cone yarn for machine knitting



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I have recently resurrected my knitting machine and wondered where you all buy your cone yarn for machine knitting.

I am from Ohio so I'm guessing there are no retail outlets near me and I will have to purchase online.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

In the UK Texere yarns in Bradford. May be worth checking out the postage in the first instance. Not sure what they would charge to the States. I have a knitmaster with ALL of the extras sitting in store that I have not used since the early 80's. Not sure whether I have the courage to try & get it to work after all this time.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Knit Knack Shop (Peru, Indiana):
http://www.knitknackshop.com/yarns.html
(best prices I've found for Tamm yarn...so far)

http://www.knititnow.com/store/catalog/1/coned-yarn KnitItNow


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199323-1.html There was a thread on this subject a couple days ago.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, I am from Michigan, send me a pm and I will let you know what I have.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I usually buy from Ebay.


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Go to passapusa.com. Nice 2/24 on cones and good service


----------



## larajf (Sep 3, 2013)

I needed some new needles and a sponge bar, and ordered it from http://www.theknittingcloset.com/ and I picked up a few cones of yarn to get back into the swing of things.

When I'm really ready to start making items, I'll probably splurge and get some lovely fibers from knititnow.com They were just advertising a Fisherman's wool, and I was drooling over some linen.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

yarn.com a/k/a "Webs Yarn" suppliers out of Boston, Mass


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi, Are you from anywhere near Grabill, Indiana; they have a flea market on Saturday morning and a man sells his cone yarn for $5.00 a cone, 4 for $15, and 5 for $20.00; these are full cones; in different weights. I have some for sale--because I went slightly crazy and bought. If you would like any here is a picture; however, the raspberry and dusty blue on left might be sold. Do you have access to paypal if so please pm me. Have a good day.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello Thank you everyone for the PM's. My stash has been reduced by one bag.


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a place I like. The stock changes often, so be sure to check once a week. http://www.mypollywogs.com/pollycone.html


----------

